# Official: Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM Pancake



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 15, 2014)

```
<p>Incredibly lightweight, the EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM is a fast and versatile lens with advanced AF and superior optics. With a 35mm equivalent focal length of 38mm, it’s appropriate for a variety of purposes. The lens features optimized lens element placement and includes an aspheric element for high image quality from the center of the composition to the corners, and has specialized coatings on the lens elements to reduce ghosting and flare. To ensure excellent color balance, a 7-blade circular aperture provides superb out-of-focus detail. The EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM excels during movie shooting thanks to its STM motor that enables silent and smooth focus tracking (on EOS cameras with Movie Servo AF),  plus a micro stepping drive that keeps aperture changes quiet. The lens also offers full-time manual focus, manual AF adjustment (one-shot AF), and can focus down to a minimum distance of 0.5 ft. (0.16m). Delivering optical brilliance in a lightweight and unobtrusive construction, the EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM is a great fixed-optical length lens for photographers looking to add a travel-friendly option to their collection.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 IS STM Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Wide-angle lens for Canon APS-C cameras (equivalent to 38mm on a full-frame camera) offers an ultra-slim and lightweight design.</li>
<li>Slimmest and lightest lens of the EF-S series (approx. lens width is 0.9 in, or slightly wider than a U.S. nickel).</li>
<li>A stepping motor (STM) supports the Canon EOS Movie Servo AF function to provide smooth and quiet continuous AF during video recording, as well as when shooting photos.</li>
<li>Delivers outstanding image quality and excellent low-light performance.</li>
<li>Aspheric lens element helps you achieve a high level of image quality from the center to the periphery.</li>
<li>Optimized lens arrangement and coating helps minimize ghosting and flare.</li>
<li>Circular aperture (7 blades) delivers beautiful, soft backgrounds.</li>
<li>Aperture mechanism uses micro-stepping drive control for quieter drive.</li>
<li>Full-time manual focus allows manual focus adjustment while in One Shot AF Mode.</li>
<li>Minimum focusing distance of 0.5 ft./0.16 m; maximum magnification of x0.27.</li>
</ul>
<div id="attachment_17330" style="width: 230px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/canon24pancakemtf.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-17330" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/canon24pancakemtf.jpg" alt="Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 IS STM MTF Chart" width="220" height="233" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 IS STM MTF Chart</p></div>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM Pancake $149: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081812-REG/canon_9522b002_ef_s_24mm_f_2_8_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2428SU.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | Amazon</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Tom W (Sep 15, 2014)

I wish it were full frame, but I suppose that would be an extremely difficult task. I like the little 40 pancake, and I think that this 24 will be a hit as well. Especially at that price!


----------



## zim (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll be having some of that, providing the excellent $149 doesn't translate into £200 ! ;D


----------



## wrlphoto (Sep 15, 2014)

would have loved this to be full frame. would be such a good walk around lens


----------



## lw (Sep 15, 2014)

wrlphoto said:


> I'll be having some of that, providing the excellent $149 doesn't translate into £200



And they will add VAT on top of that... 

Never mind if they do, as such a simple, low cost lens will be a pretty risk free grey market purchase from the likes of DigitalRev.


----------



## Azathoth (Sep 15, 2014)

Is it IS or not?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 15, 2014)

Azathoth said:


> Is it IS or not?


EF-S 24mm has NOT Image Stabilizer.


----------



## hudwa (Sep 15, 2014)

I am definitely buying one. I have a 20D, a 5Dc and an EOS M. The 5Dc has the 40mm pancake on it unless I need a zoom or something faster, and the EOS M has the great 22mm f/2 lens mounted on it at all times. The poor 20D is relegated to the 50mm 1.8, which is a nice lens, but too long on a crop sensor camera to be an everyday walk around lens. This EF-S 24mm would be a great "always on" lens for my 20D, and it would give me, give or take, the same effective focal length on all three of my bodies so I can just grab and go shoot without thinking about what lens I need on a normal day.


----------



## BL (Sep 15, 2014)

What i would do for a 21mm or 20mmm pancake for FF...

Come on Canon!


----------



## Azathoth (Sep 15, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Azathoth said:
> 
> 
> > Is it IS or not?
> ...



So someone should correct the first post:



> Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 *IS* STM Specifications
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 15, 2014)

This kind of makes me want to get an SL-1. I feel like I could carry it in a cargo pocket on my pants....DSLR point and shoot style. 

-Brian


----------



## WillT (Sep 15, 2014)

bbasiaga said:


> This kind of makes me want to get an SL-1. I feel like I could carry it in a cargo pocket on my pants....DSLR point and shoot style.
> 
> -Brian



I walk around with mine in cargo pockets and a 50mm attached. Great little camera!


----------



## traingineer (Sep 15, 2014)

This looks like a really great walk around lens, and it's price looks good too!


----------



## zim (Sep 15, 2014)

lw said:


> wrlphoto said:
> 
> 
> > would have loved this to be full frame. would be such a good walk around lens
> ...



+1 exactly, or HDEW they are safe


----------



## Khalai (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm just wondering about mounting this lens on 12mm extension tube and subsequently on FF camera for wideangle pseudomacro, just for fun


----------



## zlatko (Sep 16, 2014)

The full frame version of this already exists. It is the 40mm f/2.8 STM. And a full frame 24/2.8 also exists, but is not a pancake. Likely it could not be built as a pancake, at least not with an f/2.8 max. aperture. At f/4 they could probably make a 24mm pancake.

This lens will go wonderfully with the SL1 / 100D! The little 40mm was too long as a walkaround lens on the SL1 / 100D.

I do wish that Canon would make a fuller EF-S line of lenses, as good as their full-frame counterparts but smaller, like a 22/2 or 22/1.4, an 85/2 IS, and a 45-135/2.8 IS.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 16, 2014)

bbasiaga said:


> This kind of makes me want to get an SL-1. I feel like I could carry it in a cargo pocket on my pants....DSLR point and shoot style.
> 
> -Brian



This is going right on my wife's SL1/100D! She loves the 40mm, but wants wider! And it is her birthday soon... good timing for me! 

PS - does anyone know when it will be available?


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been wanting to try a prime out for a longtime now, but didn't want to drop much money on one, the 40mm and 50mm options are just focal lengths I tend not to use. Depending on price I may well go for this. Would make for a great wide angle option as a 'just incase' lens for airshows or Motorsport and will be a lot lighter than my 24-105. Just needs to come in at a decent price for the UK now.


----------



## lw (Sep 16, 2014)

Can't believe the rip-off price Canon have set for this in the UK - £179 inc VAT.

We are used to paying pounds for dollars, which would have made it £149.
But pounds for dollars, and then VAT on top of that is a pure rip-off.

At current exchange rates the US price would be just £95 - so we are paying almost double.

It isn't the case with the new 24-105 STM, as that is only £479 vs $599, so without VAT (£400) that is much closer to the US price of £379

Why have they singled out the 24mm STM for such an extreme markup?

All they are doing is driving UK customers to buy grey market imports from the likes of Digital Rev - lets face it, there is not much risk importing a low cost item like this.


----------



## casperl (Sep 16, 2014)

This and the EF-S10-18 will likely to be my travel happy package (might even bring the EF40 anyways since it weights like nothing too). Don't think I want to lug around something similar from a FF setup ;D


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 16, 2014)

lw said:


> Can't believe the rip-off price Canon have set for this in the UK - £179 inc VAT.
> 
> We are used to paying pounds for dollars, which would have made it £149.
> But pounds for dollars, and then VAT on top of that is a pure rip-off.
> ...



Whoa. Wasn't expecting the UK price to be that high! If the grey market can't get it closer to the US price then I think I will give it a miss.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 17, 2014)

zlatko said:


> The full frame version of this already exists. It is the 40mm f/2.8 STM. And a full frame 24/2.8 also exists, but is not a pancake. Likely it could not be built as a pancake, at least not with an f/2.8 max. aperture. At f/4 they could probably make a 24mm pancake.


Yeah, the only real full-frame pancake that exists for Canon is the Voigtlander 20mm, and that's f/3.5. And pretty crappy at f/3.5, so, it really becomes f/4 or f/5.6...which limits it largely to a portable landscape lens.

http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/504-voigtlander20f35eosff?start=1


----------



## lw (Sep 17, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> Whoa. Wasn't expecting the UK price to be that high! If the grey market can't get it closer to the US price then I think I will give it a miss.



I am hoping it is some kind of error. I haven't seen a price quoted by Canon themselves so far in a press release, so the only thing to go on is the pre-order price that Wex, Park, et al, have set - which is uniformly £179.


----------



## Corvi (Sep 17, 2014)

Super disappointed it is EF-S .. Meh ..


----------



## Khalai (Sep 17, 2014)

Corvi said:


> Super disappointed it is EF-S .. Meh ..


You can always get a 24/2.8 IS USM. Small, sharp, has IS and true USM, what's not to like? 24/2.8 for FF would be significantly bigger and more pricy to build in the first place...


----------



## squarebox (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah I was surprised by the price as well, it's currently priced in Japan at 23,000 yen which works out to slightly over $200.


----------

